# Advise needed ...



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I really love lamb clips. I don't know why, but they look so elegant and "poodley" without having the poms, which I don't particularly care for on pet dogs. I also like that the legs are left fluffy, so they don't look like toothpicks (which is what my girl's legs would look like shaved lol).


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He doesn't look chunky at all....once they groom him properly and give him definition inthe tuck up and front and rear, he will look perfect.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would personally take in the body, neaten the leg hair (meaning only scissoring the sticky outies) as well as what P2P said about some definition. The shaved face & feet is a very Poodle thing to do as well, leaving a full face will pull out the cockapoo & doodle people. Just curious as to height & weight of your Mini. I just got one from one of my clients & she is 4 months old so just curious. I have her in a Japanese style. You can see her under the Grooming section "Summer Haircuts" by 3dogs. She is the little black abstract. Interesting to note that everyone get's that my SPoo is just that even though I am working on a German Haircut. He is in the same pictures. So a little variation fo you to look at. Again hair grows so if you don't like the shaved face or feet they will grow back as well as shaved ears if you want to take that route.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is a 5 month old - 45 lb Spoo Baby  He's already bigger than most Cockapoos we meet! He still has VERY fuzzy, soft hair. I've been very intrigued by the German as well as Dutch clips, but not sure he's got the right coat for them yet. I did see the Japanese, but we live on the lake, and I kinda want him a bit shorter right now ... lots of muddy shoreline due to Spring thaw.


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

He would look great in a summer MIAMI - (bikini clip). Also the lamb cut looks nice (basically a more elegant version of the sport clip). Basically once you shave the face and do they feet, he will look more like a "poodle".


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

He's a very handsome fellow. I think a shaved face would remove all doubt.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> and I'm a wee bit tired of people calling him a "Doodle"!
> Thanks


AHHHH this bothers me too!! A LOT! People would always think the same of Winston, probably because of his full tail and because we left him shaggy with a longer-hair face last summer. One person asked if he was a portuguese water dog, .. and the sad part was that it was another standard poodle owner!

Anyways, WHAT A CUTIE!! He's going to a beauty when he grows up..

Depending on how much hiking you do in those beautiful Rockies mountains, I would go for something along the lines of the bikini miami as well..
Fuzzy Was He Dog Grooming - Styles
But if the bracelets might be a pain for cleaning and whatnot, the clip looks fine even without them! I think it's just such a great clip for the summer that's nice and cool for the dog, and with the clean face and feet, no one will think TWICE about whether or not he is a poodle!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Found a pic on the forum*

I found a pic on this forum of a 6 month old whose cut I like and I think I could convince the hubby.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/1863-getting-bikini-clip-just-right.html#post21530

Think this would work with the furry monster? She's about the same age, and I like how her ears are not super long and the bracelets are shorter.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

YESSS!! I like it as well.. it's a pretty yet practical haircut!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*We did it!*

Sure my hubby won't like it ... but I have a poodle!!!!  And Russell seems to love it! (I compromised ... no bracelets! Maybe next time)


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I LOVE it - he looks very manly!


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I LOVE his little "diamond" he has on the center of his chest!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

caboodles said:


> I LOVE his little "diamond" he has on the center of his chest!


 The diamond seems to be a lot smaller now :act-up:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, this hubby _loves_ having Beau in a Miami (or bikini or circus dog, take your pick), and the bracelets are a big reason why. Just wait till you see your boy strut his stuff, with those poms bobbing along; I guarantee it will bring a smile to everyone who sees him, and people will stop in the street to point and compliment his fancy doo.

Check out this thread to see various poodles in all kinds of cuts -- Beau is there, in a puppy show trim, lamb, and Miami.

Post your different clips

Here he is last summer --he's in a lamb now, but will be back in a Miami with his next groom in 3 weeks.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes! Now that is a poodle. No one will confuse him with a doodle anymore. Russel looks great and I bet he has an extra spring in his step now.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL--That before/after, Doodle/Poodle pic is GREAT! The other one is very nice, too; I see there's another fine photographer in our midst here. Keep 'em coming! 

--Q


----------



## Fiveoclockdog (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a groomer in Chilliwack and I groom a LOT of Spoos. The most popular groom with active owners is the German trim. Most of my hiking/camping/fishing clients love the easy care and I vary the leg length depending on how much combing they're willing to do and how often I see the dog. One fellow refers to it as the "Man Poodle Doo".


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think he looks great. If you want a more "manly" look without it being a "Doodle" thing then look into adding a mustache or the very popular Goatee on the chin. Keep ears short & edged out. I think for his first haircut he is no longer a "doodle".


----------

